# signiature strip number



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

I upgraded from web member to full TTOC member recently (02588) but it is still showing "unknown"...could someone please
add it to my signiature strip.
Cheers Nick.


----------



## bigcat (Apr 21, 2006)

I have the same problem, is there a delay on this or a problem like I did not do something I should have done. Membership number is W01199.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The prob is at the TTOC end, since they have changed their Web Page/Shop design. Attempting to resolve apparently.
Nothing the TTF can do.
Hoggy.


----------



## bigcat (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you Hoggy. That clears that.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

lots of us in the Unkown club


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

We are pleased to announce that we have fixed the display problem with the signature membership numbers


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## shaunhutchinson (May 26, 2014)

THANKS VERY MUCH FOR SORTING OUT MY SIGNATURE STRIP.

LOTS O LOVE

SHAUN xxx [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

